# Halloween 2015 Video - Graves of the Groves



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all!

Here is my highlight video from Halloween night, 2015. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those caged zombies are da bomb! I followed your Road to October videos and couldn't wait to see your garage display. Love how the live zombie comes through the door towards the guests. You had a great crowd too. Well done!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nicely done!
All your hard work really paid off


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love a yard full of tombstones flashing to the beat of the music Really beautiful and clearly THE place to be on your street on Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You certainly put a lot of work into this great display. Color flashing tombstones and a Zombie coming thru the gate, great stuff. Love the fill the coffin idea.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Had a lot of fun last year. Can't wait to get into this year!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

damn


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That zombie cage is the best. The details and finishes are impeccable. Great job!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow! A lot of thought went into this. It all looks so great! Love the zombies especially. Also, was that a person dressed as a bucket of popcorn in there?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Caged zombies totally rock!! I seriously can't imagine the work that goes into setting up your lights and programming it all.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh man I can't believe I missed this! What an insane display. It's so cool seeing such a unique and different display. I can't even fathom what all went into it. I'm absolutely amazed. I'm jealous of your all your TOT's too!


----------

